#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  20k US$ to spare

## Bung

If you had USD 20 000 just sitting in a bank doing nothing right now that you could spare what would you do with it? Apart from me giving it to you or spending it on (insert vice here).

----------


## Spin

If you have a five year timeframe, I would invest in commodity stocks which are trading at attractive levels now. Pretty easy to double that money within 3-4 years IMHO.

----------


## JoGeAr

*20,000.00 USD*

*=*

*687,367.38 THB*


How much is Heineken these days?

----------


## El Gibbon

IF, your not to risk averse putting some money into Thai Air wouldn't be too bad an idea. Gov't owned (49%) hence a pretty good banking partner. Another might be Siam Commercial when the banks hit bottom.

Picking a bottom is dangerous business but if your time frame is long enough we are approaching bottoms in both of those.

Otherwise look for Preferred Stock in large multi-nationals. With the credit market drying up you should be able to get yearly divvies of between 6 and 9 percent on top of any actual rise in stock price.

E. G.

----------


## Khun Custard

Pardon my optimistic enthusiasm for this matter....

Hide it under your pillow, buy a lotto ticket every week.
The worst is yet to come  :Confused: 

You guest it  - I've lost a packet  :Smile:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> If you have a five year timeframe, I would invest in commodity stocks which are trading at attractive levels now. Pretty easy to double that money within 3-4 years IMHO.


There you have it - lend it to Spin at an annual interest of 15-20% - you'd both be making a profit! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## keda

> If you have a five year timeframe, I would invest in commodity stocks which are trading at attractive levels now. Pretty easy to double that money within 3-4 years IMHO.


Not a bad bet...too many good things out waiting to be picked up cheap.

----------


## keda

> ...Picking a bottom is dangerous business but if your time frame is long enough we are approaching bottoms in both of those....
> E. G.


Don't try to catch it while it's falling, let the knife land.

----------


## bkkandrew

Keep it in the bank. Make it a safe one - HSBC for example.

The worst is yet to come.

----------


## kingwilly

> Keep it in the bank. Make it a safe one - HSBC for example.  The worst is yet to come.


agreed.

----------


## Bung

> Keep it in the bank. Make it a safe one - HSBC for example.


thats exactly where it is (HSBC USA)....term deposit?

I've never done stocks but have a finacial advisor that could help.

----------


## Spin

> The worst is yet to come.


Thats not true in the case of certain stocks which have already been beaten down 80% from just a few months ago and are trading at PE's of between 3 and 5. The risk of buying in at these prices is quite low now.

----------


## engrin

^ List a few winners?

----------


## jandajoy

QTCU 8 % not bad.

----------


## keda

Spin sounds about right, after the drops we've seen recently the downside risk cannot be high, esp on the big caps.

----------


## baldrick

> after the drops we've seen recently the downside risk cannot be high


what could possibly go wrong ? 

how many of these optimists on this board hold shares and are just wishing this is the end of the downward spiral.


I suggest unless you are prepared to invest in primary food production somewhere - keep it as cash ( though I hope it's not GBP )

----------


## Spin

^ In the USA; NEM, X, VLO, DVN, HAL, OXY, CF, BTU, POT. Energy and materials mostly.

----------


## DrivingForce

> I've never done stocks but have a finacial advisor that could help.


is that because he has plenty of free time now?? who does he work for? or does he still work?

----------


## baldrick

> Energy and materials mostly.


and lessening demand for minerals and the energy required to refine them and manufacture them into goods ???

unemployment will hit levels we have never seen in our lifetime - and the unemployed are not that concerned about apples latest gadget.

----------


## DrivingForce

> are not that concerned about apples latest gadget


and yet Apples sales have hit new highs as reported just today.. Green technology companies are the way to go, they'll take few more years to be really solid but it shouldn't be a short term investment anyway..

----------


## keda

Lots of good things even though SET hasn't seen its low and likely to break 450 with 420-400 also on the cards, but looking ahead I'd boldly tip LL (0.91) and SAM (0.75) - among several others - for doubling up or better within 2 years.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Warren Buffet says Buy, Buy , Buy!!

Warren Buffett says it's time to buy US shares - Telegraph

----------


## Spin

> and lessening demand for minerals and the energy required to refine them and manufacture them into goods ???


I did say five year timeframe. Bull market for commodities will be back.

----------


## jim1176

Give it to the Thai GF in one lump. Get it over with.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> POT


Yup, easy. 

Set up a couple of mules and you'll quadruple yer dosh in 14-16 hours.

----------


## Butterfly

> If you had USD 20 000 just sitting in a bank doing nothing right now that you could spare what would you do with it?


it all depends on your level of risk, are you willing to put that money to a higher level of risk or just keep it safe and preserve it from inflation,

most "investors" look at returns without considering the risk involved (see subprime), but the first question you should ask yourself is your risk tolerance

----------


## keda

> Warren Buffet says Buy, Buy , Buy!!
> 
> Warren Buffett says it's time to buy US shares - Telegraph


He's in the US, we're in LoS, he knows sod all about LoS and as a forward thinker another 10-20% drop wouldn't hurt him at all, but he would probably still wait a bit longer even before cherry picking. 

That said his daily interest is probably than most of our individual net worth. :Wink:

----------


## baldrick

> and yet Apples sales have hit new highs as reported just today


yay for credit - will apple and at&t be so happy in 2010

----------


## Thormaturge

If I were looking at investing in stocks, which I am not, then I would go for something that has been around for a long time so you can view the twenty year track record.   Stocks like Unilever.  Look at what happened to them after the 1987 collapse and look for similarities in share performance this time around.  

Otherwise look for some bloke called "Mick" or "Pete" who paid ThB 10,million for a bar five years ago and wants out, and offer him ThB 500,000.  The bars are bound to pick up once the global situation improves, Thai politics regularise and the Baht drops through the floor.

----------


## bkkandrew

> Warren Buffet says Buy, Buy , Buy!!
> 
> Warren Buffett says it's time to buy US shares - Telegraph


Vested interest.

----------


## bkkandrew

> Originally Posted by bkkandrew
> 
> The worst is yet to come.
> 
> 
> Thats not true in the case of certain stocks which have already been beaten down 80% from just a few months ago and are trading at PE's of between 3 and 5. The risk of buying in at these prices is quite low now.


The risk is the companies go bust. And many will. Then you lose your shareholding altogether.

A nice example of this will be GM and Ford.

----------


## Butterfly

^ still talking out of your ass, I see, the usual  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bkkandrew

^All the predictions I made came true, you disagreed with each and every one along the way. Now it seems that you disagree that companies go bust and that Ford and GM are not in serious trouble.

I'll humour you, perhaps you would like to expand on these two theories for all of us to enjoy?

----------


## Butterfly

^ yeah right, let's review them, shall we ?

- Oil going up to 200, people going broke to buy gas, just because oil has an infinite elasticity (what the fuck that meant)

- Russia launching WW3

- UK Banks defaulting, credit cards not working, US and England defaulting on their sovereign debt

- Collapse of the entire banking system in a matter of days, no more withdrawal of cash, end of the world

Despite an important financial crisis (not the same as an entire financial collapse), none of your predictions actually happened

----------


## bkkandrew

> ^ yeah right, let's review them, shall we ?
> 
> - Oil going up to 200, people going broke to buy gas, just because oil has an infinite elasticity (what the fuck that meant)


Nope - I was referring to the Chinese expanding car market - a fact that you still deny.




> - Russia launching WW3


Nope, I have never predicted this - link?




> - UK Banks defaulting, credit cards not working, US and England defaulting on their sovereign debt


Correct and happening, with the exception of England defaulting on sovereign debt. This is a position I am still considering.




> - Collapse of the entire banking system in a matter of days, no more withdrawal of cash, end of the world


Correct and happening, apart from the end of the world, which is some sort of fantasy of yours, apparently. FYI financial collapses have not succeeding in bringing about the end of the world yet. You should calm down...




> Despite an important financial crisis (not the same as an entire financial collapse), none of your predictions actually happened


Apart from Collapse of:

WaMu, Lehman, Bear, HBOS, B&B, All Icelandic banks, IndyMac, ING et al - all of which you denied and rejected. Note my predictions have come 4-6 months prior to the event, as you have seen to your shame.

Shall I post your classic bit of the thread where you didn't understand the Icelandic banks went bust?

Tell you what - I will if you post any more lies on this thread.

----------


## Butterfly

> Shall I post your classic bit of the thread where you didn't understand the Icelandic banks went bust?


you mean your made up facts about UK depositors representing 80% of the savings of Iceland #1 bank ? I think the financial statements I found and posted pretty much showed that your numbers didn't add up as usual  :rofl: 

anyway, you are still confusing bankruptcy with takeover, and savings with income, so exposing more of your made up story and lies is like showing facts to a Thai in denial, it's pointless  :Smile:

----------


## BugginOut

You might as well ante up in Texas Hold 'em or hit the blackjack tables in Vegas, buddy. Stocks are just gambling at this point anyhow. You can tell by the replies here: Half think the worst is yet to come and the other half think there's nowhere to go but up. Same with genuine market analysts. I'd turn it in to gold and stick it in a safe. Gold is real.

----------


## DrivingForce

> ING


 AIG?..

----------


## bkkandrew

^ING had to be bailed out last week.

I did forecast the AIG collapse too, but only 3-months prior to it happening...

----------


## bkkandrew

> Originally Posted by bkkandrew
> 
> Shall I post your classic bit of the thread where you didn't understand the Icelandic banks went bust?


OK - Here you go:




> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bkkandrew
> ...


https://teakdoor.com/us-domestic-issu...tml#post794335

----------


## bkkandrew

^You never did answer that, did you?

----------


## bkkandrew

> you mean your made up facts about UK depositors representing 80% of the savings of Iceland #1 bank ? I think the financial statements I found and posted pretty much showed that your numbers didn't add up as usual


No, it was 70% and you were shown to be wrong here:

https://teakdoor.com/us-domestic-issu...tml#post793960


You didn't answer that one either, nor did you apoloigise for your lies on that thread.

----------


## bkkandrew

> anyway, you are still confusing bankruptcy with takeover, and savings with income, so exposing more of your made up story and lies is like showing facts to a Thai in denial, it's pointless


Nope, as shown - the only person that lies is you. Being a compulsive lier is actually a medical afliction, so I do feel some sympathy for you.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> ...- Collapse of the entire banking system in a matter of days, no more withdrawal of cash...
> 
> 
> Correct and happening...


How can something be "correct" and "happening"?  It has either happened or it hasn't.

----------


## Thormaturge

What we are seeing is the death of a certain economic system, rather than the banking industry.   Solid businesses that provide genuine services and goods will come out of this nonsense in good shape whereas those that never really made anything and those that did little but gamble on the success or failure of certain sectors won't.  The real world has struck back and we are merely seeing the death throes of a bunch of gamblers who didn't know when to quit.

Banks that didn't get caught up in this stupidity will survive.  To suggest that the banking industry is collapsing is a tad melodramatic.

----------


## EmperorTud

I'd buy Ant's Mercedes.

----------


## AntRobertson

^Sorry, I reserve the right to only sell to discerning buyers with an appreciation and knowledge of Mercedes.  :Smile:

----------


## EmperorTud

^Beggars can't be choosers.

----------


## AntRobertson

^Indeed, so you'll have to find something else to spend your dosh on.  A pick-up perhaps.  :Smile:

----------


## EmperorTud

^ nah, I'd probably just buy another watch with the $20k to add to my collection.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice. Best to stick to something you may actually know about.  :Smile: 

Me, I wouldn't spend it. In the bank for my boys.

----------


## bkkandrew

> Originally Posted by bkkandrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Butterfly
> ...


When something is in the process of happening. I thought you "did" English?

----------


## bkkandrew

> What we are seeing is the death of a certain economic system, rather than the banking industry. Solid businesses that provide genuine services and goods will come out of this nonsense in good shape whereas those that never really made anything and those that did little but gamble on the success or failure of certain sectors won't. The real world has struck back and we are merely seeing the death throes of a bunch of gamblers who didn't know when to quit.
> 
> Banks that didn't get caught up in this stupidity will survive. To suggest that the banking industry is collapsing is a tad melodramatic.


I was called melodramatic when I suggested AIG, WaMu, Bear and IndyMac would collapse, I was called melodramatic when I said HBOS and B&B would fail if not bailed, I was called melodramatic when predicting the entrire collapse of the Icelandic banking system. I am now being called melodramatic when I say that the US banking system will collapse.

I guess its just a process. A process of melodrama being turned into reality.

----------


## AntRobertson

^You predicted the 'collapse of the entire banking system within a matter of days' (amongst other things apparently). That has not happened so your prediction is not correct yet. Claiming it is 'happening' is merely hedging your bets, the incorrect tense, and no prediction of any kind whatsoever - I could just as easily 'predict' that a puddle of water will eventually evapourate and it's happening now. Hardly the stuff of Nostrodamus is it.

----------


## DrivingForce

did Nostrodamus predict this?? I wonder??  :Confused:

----------


## bkkandrew

Ant believes in Nostrodamus' predictions!

 :rofl: 

No wonder his clients have deserted him... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## larvidchr

I would buy Gold, stuff it in the safe and forget about it for a few years at least.

----------


## keda

i don't know, the way some of them's talking you'll end up eating it

----------


## Thormaturge

> I would buy Gold, stuff it in the safe and forget about it for a few years at least.


You are welcome to tell me where you intend to keep the safe.  I would hate for you to forget about it entirely.  Probably best to give me the combination too, in case you forget that.

----------


## Butterfly

> No, it was 70% and you were shown to be wrong here:
> 
> You didn't answer that one either, nor did you apoloigise for your lies on that thread.


Let's go back to your lies, will you;

- First you claimed that 70% of Iceland National Bank Deposit were from IceSave:
Wrong, total assets were 5B UKP, that is less than 20% of the National Bank, but since you can't add up simple numbers from the financial statements, that went over your head. You are still confusing IceSave with the Iceland parent National Bank, which had indeed many branches everywhere and desposit from all over the world, but that was not IceSave.

- Second, you claimed that IceSave had branches all over the place: Wrong, only in the UK and a new Netherland branch, just opened a few months ago. Again confusing IceSave with the parent National Bank.

and on and on ...




> Being a compulsive lier is actually a medical afliction, so I do feel some sympathy for you.


Spoken like a true person who has been there already  :Smile:

----------


## bkkandrew

> Originally Posted by bkkandrew
> 
> No, it was 70% and you were shown to be wrong here:
> 
> You didn't answer that one either, nor did you apoloigise for your lies on that thread.
> 
> 
> Let's go back to your lies, will you;
> 
> ...


You can't even get the name of the parent bank right - it is Landsbanki. No wonder you are so confused.





> - Second, you claimed that IceSave had branches all over the place: Wrong, only in the UK and a new Netherland branch, just opened a few months ago. Again confusing IceSave with the parent National Bank.


Nope:

United Kingdom
Netherlands
Denmark
Finland
Canada
Switzerland
Sweden
Japan
France
Germany
Italy
Spain
Hong Kong
Luxembourg
Ireland
Norway
United States
Iceland

And the parent is Landsbanki, NOT National Bank. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> You can't even get the name of the parent bank right - it is Landsbanki. No wonder you are so confused.


I think you conveniently ignored the subject on hand, that is how you got confused with the numbers, and focused instead on the name of the parent National bank. Typical Denial standard operating procedure. Are you Thai ?




> Nope:


Yes  :Smile: 

You probably missed that link in the original thread
Icesave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> Icesave offered savings accounts only to personal savers. It operated in *two European countries* - the UK (where it has operated since October 2006) and the Netherlands (where it operated since May 2008). However, Landsbanki's 2007 annual report stated there were intentions to roll the brand out to additional territories throughout 2008 and 2009.


Thanks for playing,

----------


## lom

Landsbanki  is Icelandic for National Bank and you can use either of those names, it is still the same bank.

----------


## baldrick

China announced it would spend 445 billion upgrading its rail system - good for the iron Ore miners.

----------


## bkkandrew

> Landsbanki is Icelandic for National Bank and you can use either of those names, it is still the same bank.


In 1886 perhaps:




> Landsbanki Islands hf is Iceland 's oldest full-service commercial bank, founded in 1886, and for some years operated as the National Bank of Iceland.


Landsbanki Guernsey - Common Questions

----------


## lom

.. and for some years operated as the *Central Bank* of Iceland.
1886 to 1961 to be more exact.

It is still known both as Landsbanki and National Bank.

----------


## bkkandrew

> .. and for some years operated as the *Central Bank* of Iceland.
> 1886 to 1961 to be more exact.


Both dates sadly pre-date my birth...




> It is still known both as Landsbanki and National Bank.


By who?

----------


## Butterfly

National Bank doesn't necessarily means Central Bank, but since it's the #1 bank in Iceland, calling it THE national bank is not wrong either,

anyway pointless excercise from bkka as usual to distract the discussion from the real matter  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> I would buy Gold, stuff it in the safe and forget about it for a few years at least.
> 
> 
> You are welcome to tell me where you intend to keep the safe.  I would hate for you to forget about it entirely.  Probably best to give me the combination too, in case you forget that.


Thanks for your kind offer Tt  :Smile: , but I have excellent help already  :sexy: reminding me to fill up when ever it is getting close to empty :rofl:

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Solid businesses that provide genuine services and goods will come out of this nonsense in good shape whereas those that never really made anything and those that did little but gamble on the success or failure of certain sectors won't



Exactly.  A market correction, however severe, is not the end of the world.

As for the 20 grand, well, ever consider loan sharking?

----------


## bkkandrew

^Funnily enough, if you are well connected, there are some good ways to do this in LoS, without any direct contact with the sh1t.

Say no more, but if anyone wants more details, PMs from those that know me will be answered...

----------

